# Roomette/Bedroom Question



## BuzzKillington (Jun 16, 2009)

I noticed that it is the same amount of points for a 2 zone roomette ticket as it is for the accessible bedroom. It is my understanding that if the accessible bedroom isnt booked maybe a week or 2 before the train leaves, the room is released to everyone. My question is, if I reserved a roomette using my points and I noticed that the accessible room still had not been booked a few days before the train left, would it be possible to switch from a roomette to that room? If so, could I call the AGR people and change?


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 16, 2009)

BuzzKillington said:


> I noticed that it is the same amount of points for a 2 zone roomette ticket as it is for the accessible bedroom. It is my understanding that if the accessible bedroom isnt booked maybe a week or 2 before the train leaves, the room is released to everyone. My question is, if I reserved a roomette using my points and I noticed that the accessible room still had not been booked a few days before the train left, would it be possible to switch from a roomette to that room? If so, could I call the AGR people and change?


IIRC all non accessable rooms must be filled before the accessable room actually opens up, even within the open period just before the departure date. So the answer would be no if I'm correct. If I'm not I'm sure I'll be corrected! :unsure: ... :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you are right Joe! But even so - all you would have to do is call AGR and cancel the roomette and (assuming the tickets were not printed), the points would go back into your account right away - and then you could rebook!


----------



## AG1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe the accessible bedroom reverts to bedroom pricing if it is not used for a qualified accessible person.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 16, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I think you are right Joe! But even so - all you would have to do is call AGR and cancel the roomette and (assuming the tickets were not printed), the points would go back into your account right away - and then you could rebook!


True, but weither or not you can rebook as the OP was asking may not necessarily happen. Here's what Amtrak.com says:



> Who May Reserve Accessible Accommodations Up until 14 days prior to the departure of each train from its origin city, reservations for accessible bedrooms may be made only for passengers who are mobility impaired. After this period, and if all other Deluxe and Family bedrooms have been reserved, accessible bedrooms are made available to all passengers on a first-come, first-served basis. For this reason, we urge you to make your reservations as far in advance of travel as possible.


I believe that Deluxe refers to Bedrooms & Roomettes and I found no incident on the website that would confirm or deny that belief.



RRRick said:


> I believe the accessible bedroom reverts to bedroom pricing if it is not used for a qualified accessible person.


I believe this is true and if the OP can make the switch to the Accessable Room, it would probably cost him the point difference between the Roomette and the Bedroom!

It would probably be best for the OP to call AGR, see if the switch is possible and if it would up the points it would cost him.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 16, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are right Joe! But even so - all you would have to do is call AGR and cancel the roomette and (assuming the tickets were not printed), the points would go back into your account right away - and then you could rebook!
> ...


The Deluxe Bedroom is what we now call the Bedroom. When the sleepers were initially built, they called it a Deluxe Bedroom. That's also why the special sleepers on the Auto Train that only have bedrooms on the upper level are called Deluxe Sleepers.



sky12065 said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the accessible bedroom reverts to bedroom pricing if it is not used for a qualified accessible person.
> ...


Correct, the accessible room shows up at Bedroom prices when it goes on sale to the general public. So in theory AGR would have to charge you the bedroom point level, not the roomette point level. However, it wouldn't surprise me at all if AGR refused to allow someone to book that room unless they could prove a handicapped need. If they did, then I'm sure that they would only see the room as a Bedroom, and therefore would charge the higher point level.


----------

